# Installing Linux Mint 9 with Windows 7



## cosmos (May 28, 2010)

Hi All,

First of all I'm new to the world of Linux so have little idea about it. The maximum time i spent on it was in my college practical i.e. for 1 hour twice a week. 

Now my current config is:
Core i7 930 @ 2.8Ghz
MSI X58 Pro-E
6GB Ram
1.5TB HDD
2*9600GT 512MB Graphics Card
Belkin USB Adapter

>>So does Linux mint 9 detects i7 proccy or do i have to download particular drivers for it?

>>Also i have installed Windows 7 in my primary partition i.e. C drive. I have created a separate partition D drive of 50GB for Linux. Apart from this i have 5 more partitions in that hard disk for other stuff. Now my question here is that, can i dual boot or do i have to uninstall Windows completely? Actually I'm little skeptical over removing Windows as I know very little in Linux environment.

>>Are there any particular steps which i need to follow during the setup process of Linux mint i.e. partitioning or dual boot?

>>Will my Belkin card work in Linux mint? I use it to create an adhoc network in the system for my ipod.

Think i have already asked too many questions... 
Hoping for a reply soon from all you experts out there.  :fonzz:


Cheers,
Cosmos


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 28, 2010)

No need to remove windows. It can be dual booted easily.

Partitioning should be done like this:- 50 gb partition should be split in 3 parts-
35gb "/"(root) 10gb "/home" (ext4 both) and rest swap filesystem. See datailed tut. here


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 28, 2010)

cosmos said:


> Hi All,
> 
> First of all I'm new to the world of Linux so have little idea about it. The maximum time i spent on it was in my college practical i.e. for 1 hour twice a week.
> 
> ...



you cant use windows partition, need a free raw space to install different OS, as you have left D drive 50 gb for linux- just delete that to make a raw hdd space and just follow *celldweller1591* instructions.....


----------

